# Lost my Samsung galaxy Y,can i get it back?



## SahilAr (Jun 25, 2012)

Heyy Techies..
Yesterday i was on d way to Delhi Junction Railway Station,i was sitting in front of gate in the train,i was actually sitting on a seat,suddenly an idea kicked in my mind let's sit in front of gate it would be interesting,i didn't knew it would lead to such a tragedy.The train was running on about 22-25km/h as it changes track after Subzi Mandi railways station so it can't go higher above 30km/h.Train was just started.Suddenly a guy came and he attacked my hand and the cell went on the railway lines,at the speed of 25km/h,i jumped off the train to catch him,i too ran after him,but before i could catch him,he was invisible in d next 2 minutes..patani khan se kaunsi galion se nikal gya.I never went there because that area is like very bad people report crimes/accidents there on a daily basis,no one goes there.When i was getting up(fallen from the train,he just picked up the cell and ran like anything)See, in just about that time gap he was just invisible.I took about 20-30 seconds to get up...as the stones on the tracks were really hurting my back and legs.
That was a bad/poor experience of texting in front of gate in the train.My advice to all:never ever sit in front of gate in the train and always keep your mobile in your pocket.Showoff can really lead to "death" where not only show off ends,but it will finish you up permanently.
Is there anyway,i could get the mobile back,please help me


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 25, 2012)

Feeling really sorry for you , Same incident happened many years ago with my bro it was the Nokia 6600 potato phone , just 3 moths used cared like his grandson.(He just got into engineering college.)
Those idiots will never get good even if anna hazare becomes president.
Well did you install security antitheft software?


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think you can get it back, he would have even sold it to his black market dealer now.
First things first, go write a FIR, show them the bill, and then go to your mobile service provider and deactivate the SIM(Even if it's prepaid). He might have thrown it off, and someone might be using it. You might get its location if it's still in use.
I'm feeling really sorry for you. But things happen, get up and move on. And never do the same mistake again.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 25, 2012)

No,i didn't installed any security software in my mobile 
In 2012,when so much modernization has been done,then also it's happening...so it will continue happening!Because it's India-which was corrupted,is corrupted and will remain "CORRUPTED"


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 25, 2012)

Tried this--*howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-20119654-285/how-to-track-and-control-samsung-galaxy-devices-remotely/
Hope it helps.
politics is **** because it is filled with **** Except " Abdul kalam "
You must get into politics to stop corruption .


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 25, 2012)

Email to cop@vsnl.net with following informationIt may help you)

IMEI No.:
Phone model:
Make:
Your Name:
Address:
Last used No.:
E-mail for communication:
Missed date:
alternate contact no:


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 25, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> Email to cop@vsnl.net with following informationIt may help you)
> 
> IMEI No.:
> Phone model:
> ...


I don't have IMEI no.


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2012)

file a petition to railway police, get a copy of your petition attested or get a copy of FIR(first information report). Give it your service provider along with a copy of the bill and IMEI number and ask them to block the IMEI number. inthis way you can disable your stolen mobile. I am afraid to say that you are not going to get it back. sorry man


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ if you forgot to note down the IMEI number don't worry.
may be it printed on the phone Bill as well as on the box.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

the cop vsnl is a crap...they do nothing..I had sent them the same details as posted above 3yrs back & nothing happend.

@OP:don't waste your time sending mails to.u didn't installed tracking software so chances are very less so best of luck.

be careful next time...as I did after my 1st phone was stolen


----------



## pramudit (Jun 25, 2012)

Try using samsung dive to remotely lock your phone and locate it via gps...

note-you should have enabled it when you had the phone...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 25, 2012)

josin said:


> file a petition to railway police, get a copy of your petition attested or get a copy of FIR(first information report). Give it your service provider along with a copy of the bill and IMEI number and ask them to block the IMEI number. inthis way you can disable your stolen mobile. I am afraid to say that you are not going to get it back. sorry man


+1 to that
@op
I'm sorry to say, your mobile has gone for good and you have learned a lesson the hard way. 



Zangetsu said:


> the cop vsnl is a crap...they do nothing..I had sent them the same details as posted above 3yrs back & nothing happend.
> 
> @OP:don't waste your time sending mails to.u didn't installed tracking software so chances are very less so best of luck.
> 
> be careful next time...as I did after my 1st phone was stolen


It was a initiative started by some police commissioner which had overwhelming response and was abandoned later. As you mentioned, it is of no use now though.
*www.hindu.com/2006/02/17/stories/2006021717670300.htm


----------



## Insane143 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hard Luck Bro...But you can get it back by complaining to cyber cell of your city...they have some advance s/w's by which the location of phone on imei basis or sim basics can be traced for you...


----------



## enggipoint (Aug 26, 2012)

I got solution for your problem click below link to see the method to track your mobile:

How to track your lost Samsung Android Mobile or Tablet | TechalertZ.com


----------

